# Anxiety meds for dogs?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hey Guys,

So, an update on Abbie is something like this:

She's finished her 6 week round of puppy class (part deux, as an adult lol) and did great. I saw progress from her first puppy class (as an actual puppy) and also saw a lot of progression over the six weeks. She's more confident and friendly when meeting strangers, and I've seen some great steps.


I've noticed that it seems like her noise reactivity/anxiety is higher than usual though. 


She's been more nervous than usual with thunderstorms and paces/pants and hides in my closet. I bought her a thundershirt a few weeks ago and we've used it about six times, but I haven't noticed a huge difference. 

I actually have been finding her in the closet when I come home from work some days too, which is odd, cause the weather has been fine and quite nice. 

There was an event a few weeks ago where we were playing in the huge sports field at the high school next to our complex a few weeks ago. A thunder boomed and she went into a panic and just took off. Wouldn't even look back at me calling her. Luckily, she's smart, and knows where home is. My neighbor that I'm friendly with heard her outside, looked out her window, and saw Abbie pacing in front of the building. She opened the door and Abbie raced inside and sat in front of my apartment door. I finally caught up (she's **** FAST) and was so relieved.


Her recall when NOT in these panic modes is so solid. She listens GREAT. 

We just had another episode. Someone, somewhere, set of a firecracker nearby, but it wasn't THAT loud (imo). Same thing happened. Minus the neighbor, by the time I got back, she was waiting in front of the complex for me. 


I brought her to the feed store to talk to my "guru" about some holistic supplement options for anxiety and he didn't have too much insight because there are SO many options out there. He gave me a free pack of those wipes that have pheromones on them and are supposed to calm them. Just need to figure out the best way to use them, as I guess you are supposed to wipe them on something (their bed, blanket, etc). I was thinking of wiping it on her thundershirt and then just making her wear that each day? 

He noticed yesterday how reactive she is to noises, very jumpy. Even slight noises like closing his register (normally, not slamming it shut) would make her jump. 

I want to help her. That doesn't look or sound fun to me to have her so scared of noises. She HAS made progress. When we first got her, for the first month or so, she would urinate just when closing a door in the house (again, normally, not slamming it shut). 



With that giant explanation, anyone have any experience with anxiety meds for dogs? I'm starting to think maybe it'd be an avenue worth exploring, even for just a year or so, to see if they can help her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you wanting RX strength drugs or holistic type stuff? 

RX drugs would be a last resort but I have seen good results with them for dogs with severe anxiety.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm open to either, but I haven't found a holistic drug in my research with any great reviews.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you've worked one on one with a dog behaviorist they would be able to tell you if RX strength drugs are ideal for her or not. Basing on what you've shared about her isn't enough for me at least to suggest RX drugs...seeing the issues first hand might change my mind. Too bad you live so far away :frown:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

How would you go about training a dog with noise sensitivities? Even to mild sounds?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Melatonin has done wonders for Ziva's thunder storm/fire works phobia. I also give her Rescue Remedy every 15-30 minutes. It really does help.

Here are some remedies as well https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/helping-your-dogs-fear-of-thunderstorms/
There are also some remedies that will help counter his fears during the storm season. As with all homeopathic remedies, once you see improvement in your dog, stop giving the remedy or reduce the frequency of dosing until you can stop completely.

Phosphorus 30c – This remedy is good for all noise phobias. It can be given once or twice a day.

Borax 6c – This remedy is specific for fears of thunder storms and can be given twice a day.

Aconite 30c – This remedy addresses fear in general and can be given every fifteen minutes during a storm. Continue only until you see improvement. If you do not see improvement, try another remedy.

Aurum Metallicaum 30c – may also be given once or twice a day to combat most noise sensitivities.

Of course, flower remedies are also an excellent choice for thunder phobias and Rescue Remedy can also be given every 15 minutes until the dog starts to calm.

Here is a website I found when I was looking for stuff for Ziva (my min pin) who goes absolutely bonkers with noises. I have used something similar to the Composure liquid, I can't remember what it's called, I got it from "Shure Pets". It helps as well. 
Calming products for fearful dogs | Fearful Dogs
Anxitane-sold by vets-contains L-theanine
Composure Liquid- A combination of lactium (called C3 by VetriScience) and the Suntheanine brand of L-theanine
Lactium
Zylkene-not available in the US
Rescue Remedy-a Bach flower remedy
D.A.P.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've tried rescue remedy, didn['t seem to do anything :-X


What about just general, every day, noise phobias. She's very jumpy at any noise.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So is Ziva, she's very noise phobic. I give her Melatonin daily, the Composure stuff if it seems like she's having a bad day, or I know she's going to be around lots of noise. The DAP also helps, I'm currently out of the refill but it did relax her when I had it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Sweet, okay, I will look into those! I've heard of composure.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I've had success with rescue remedy for Silva. Before we knew better we had acepromazine on hand for thunderstorms/fireworks, but had to get it into her half an hour before the "event". Hated using the ace. We tried one of the anti-anxiety medications with her(forget the name and am too blasted lazy to get up at the moment) and she was a zombie, plus in the case of this med, less frequency passing urine or difficulty was a side efect. Called the vet and she and I decided to lower the doseage. We also discussed the other types of these meds that work in different ways. So we knew we had options. I picked up the new script and a bottle of rescue remedy and decided to try the rescue remedy first. Fortunately for now she is maintaining well on it. Her spirits are good, she is playful, she hasn't been skittish around our grandson, in fact the seems to suddenly feel it's her duty to keep Blaze from being his protector, and she has taken over. I give her 4 drops in the AM, a drop or so at noon, 4 with dinner, and one or two before bed. The Bach flower remedies, such as rescue remedy also have others...Mimulus comes to mind. I believe you could google the different essences to find what all may support your efforts at de-sensitizing her to noises. Having read tons about the anti-anxiety meds now, I know the vet chose the wrong one. If we ever have to go that route again there will be different medication. For now I keep her happy with rescue remedy, long walks, plenty of play time, and constantly changing her foods. We cook and also feed the 95/96% canned meats so I have tons of variety to choose from. Thankfully she has a cast iron digestive system at 11/12 years of age. If you have to go with meds research them and then discuss with your vet which class/family of those drugs may be your dogs best option to try. Wish you all the best with this issue.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We have actually started carrying a product for anxiety after a few of our customers giving it rave reviews. Since then we have gotten good feedback. Not all perfect, but mostly good. We actually have a handful of people who come to us for grooming with little dogs that will give it to their pooches the morning of their grooming, and our groomer has noticed a difference for sure. I've used it once for Champ, on a day that I knew we would have a lot of people in the house (crowds just aren't his thing. He's not awful, but they put him on edge for sure) and he seemed a bit more relaxed. 
Anyway, it's a holistic type tincture called Tranquility Blend by Animals Apawthecary. We sell it for $10, so I'm almost certain you could find it cheaper than what it is on here, but here's a link to it that has some reviews. 
Animals' Apawthecary Tranquility Blend Dog & Cat Herbal

I actually really like the whole Animals Apawthecary line. I've personally used the Tranquility Blend, Phytomucil, Herbal Ear Rinse, and Eye & Nose Drops between my dogs, and Murphy (the senior cocker spaniel that is a resident at my facility) and I keep a bottle of the Goldenseal / Echinacea Blend on hand at all times and give it at the first sign of anyone not feeling quite right.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I actually use rescue remedy for myself when I start getting antsy.  I think it works well enough. Not as well as some things, but good enough for me on a regular basis when I feel like steam is about to come out every orifice. It might not help if she is really that noise phobic.

I'd try melatonin. There are plenty of RX drugs out there in use right now. I wouldn't know what to tell you to go for. Personally this is something I think you should see a behaviorist for. Then they will tell you where you should go from here. I exhausted all holistic and behavioral therapy routes before putting my dog on an RX. Some psychiatric drugs really do change the way your dog acts on a normal basis...That slight personality change is what bothered me the most.

I agree that you should try melatonin though. It is what we used to give Thunderphobic dogs in the kennel I worked at. I'm really tired and have a whole bunch of crud to do, or else I'd type something long up on how to desensitize her to noise. Basically, you start with very small noises and having her investigate the source of those small noises. When she is comfortable with many small noises then you gradually move up in decibels. Also, a suggestion I heard recently, play a track of a thunderstorm. I'm sure you can find one somewhere. Start it out really soft, reward and treat a lot. Then gradually increase the volume. This is sort of a crash into it. A behaviorist will be able to help you umpteen times more than this post.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

acepromazine doesn't make the fear go away - it makes the dog unable to show the fear. It's like being awake but paralyzed. I had a vet prescribe it for me once, and I was very glad I read about it before I gave it.

My dog is firecracker sensitive. I have tried everything from behavior modification to a thundershirt to pheremones to about 10 "holistic" cures (got tired of wasting money to keep trying) and finally Xanax. Xanax makes a small number of dogs MORE excited, and my dog is one of them. That was a horrible night.

And once my dog gets all freaked out, he is freaked out for a long time about ANY noise - even closing a door too hard. 

So I am moving out of Indy. There are few laws on fireworks here and no one pays attention to the laws there are. fireworks last for weeks here, and it's not firecrackers - it's those giant concussion grenades and explosions that rattle the windows in your house. I just hope my house sells before next July.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am trying peppermint oil for thunderstorms for my Aussie and it seems to be taking the edge off he still follows me but he doesn't tremble like he was... I was skeptical but I think it helps


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Victoria Stilwell Positively |  Coping With Thunderstorm Phobia


----------

